# Not mine but ....



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I just found a photo of Dan Kehn's setup in the recreation room of his house in Cary, NC.

View attachment 8403


Dan is Glenn's opposite number on Home-Barista.com!

Usually the regular, Friday morning get-togethers are held at Counter Culture but on this occasion it was at Dan's home!

Jealous? Me?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

nice fussball table


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

working dog said:


> nice fussball table


That's the first thing you noticed? I had my back to his 60" TV and all the other stuff in there!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> That's the first thing you noticed? I had my back to his 60" TV and all the other stuff in there!


Not really - nice machine setup and a nice man cave. Considered commenting on the sofa instead of the coffee gear in a totally non-jealous way you understand.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I recognise it from the video series he did with his "noob" mate, covering all the stuff you need to learn to get started. Pretty handy to have a hands-on buddy like that to show you the ropes!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's bigger than your whole flat is it Mr B ?

Where his ek43/r120 then ...

Noob....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's bigger than your whole flat is it Mr B ?
> 
> Where his ek43/r120 then ...


Yes! I could get my whole flat into his Rec. Room and still have room to park my Range Rover!

This was taken a couple of years ago I think when that Bezzera lever/pump hybrid was new. I spent most of my time paying with his Strada (Ooh Matron!)

David


----------

